# Happy Early Halloween



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Happy early Halloween. The cup is halloweenish


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

This is better... 







that cat glass was a flower pot. Cute huh


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I see your starting early this year, let's hope you'll be able to set up your display by the time Halloween gets here.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

@Troll Wizard: don't worry, it's bud light heh


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy early Halloween Lord H! Have one or two for me.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Happy early Halloween Lord H! Have one or two for me.


Yes mam!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> @Troll Wizard: don't worry, it's bud light heh


Well then everything's okay, you shouldn't have any problems by the time Halloween gets here.

I'll pour one for you, if you'll pour one for me, cheers! :jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Troll Wizard said:


> Well then everything's okay, you shouldn't have any problems by the time Halloween gets here.
> 
> I'll pour one for you, if you'll pour one for me, cheers! :jol:


Done deal sir.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Don't you just love it when Halloween sneaks into our everyday lives just a wee bit?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uh cheers?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: In the interest of showing other drinking vessels that are Halloween in nature...here is my most favorite wine glass, I use it all year long....


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Uh cheers?


Uh, hell yeah! Heh


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: In the interest of showing other drinking vessels that are Halloween in nature...here is my most favorite wine glass, I use it all year long....


That's pretty neat


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love your glass P5


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: In the interest of showing other drinking vessels that are Halloween in nature...here is my most favorite wine glass, I use it all year long....


WOW,pumpkin5 awesome halloween wine glass!!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm loving that glass too Pumpkin - have a wine for me!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh and LH - the cup is pretty darn cute as well!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Headless said:


> Oh and LH - the cup is pretty darn cute as well!


Hey thanks Headless! I think it was plant pot but it makes a nice 24oz beverage vessel.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well any of the keg left or are you making it stretch till Halloween?


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: In the interest of showing other drinking vessels that are Halloween in nature...here is my most favorite wine glass, I use it all year long....


I love the kitty coffee cup but this wine glass is killer!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey LH, I think I'll join you for a mug or six, I think I'll have to dig up my Frankenstein stein!! It's my octoberfest mug, and it's huge!! Hey P5, that wine glass is awesome!!


----------

